# Distorted Display - Color arcs, shadows



## OVERSTIMULATION (Aug 10, 2004)

The display in my Hitachi Ultravision huge HDTV is all distorted now. The colors are split in arcs at the top and bottom of the screen. So there are like shadows. I tried changing the settings; that did not work. This TV is from like 2003; I got a good deal on it, and I’d really like to fix it. Thanks.


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

Is this one of the older CRT rear projection units? If so it SHOULD have an auto-convergence button to fix that. Otherwise it'd have to be opened as the CRTs may be way out of alignment.


----------

